# Ye lordy!



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Elite XC just signed Michelle Waterson.

Yummay!

Heres a link, or just google her name (not the 2001 google version, mind!):

www.mmafightgirls.com/category/16/michelle-waterson

Will certainly make watching MMA alot, lot, lot easier on the eyes. Better looking than Tim Sylvia, ill say that...:yes:


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Awww hella yes! Love it


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Well Elite XC just got a hole lot more intersting....


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

i would like to put my finger in her belly button.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep, and thanks to her i also found this killer pic of Rachel Leah on my Av. So great success all round!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

PMSL...

NLG your avatar needs to be bigger


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

These fighter girls have incredible hair, mine doesn't get anywhere near.

Perhaps it's proportional to the fighting skills! :laugh:


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

DAYUMMMM!!!!!

She is fine

P.S. Anybody getting the Rachelle Leah playboy issue?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

mmmm

well heres NLG's large Rachelle Leah avatar i thought id share, as kunoichi pointed out amazing hair....she must use Timotei :rofl:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marc said:


> mmmm
> 
> well heres NLG's large Rachelle Leah avatar i thought id share, as kunoichi pointed out amazing hair....she must use Timotei :rofl:


Yes, I'm pretty sure that's the best you got out of that picture


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Outrageous picture. Absolutely discusting. Pervasive pervertednessnessness.Im going to write to my MP.... :angry: .. heiw.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Just watched Michelle Waterson fight. She has good stand up and a mean over hand right.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry, she fights in Strikeforce not Elite XC. Here is her fight:

http://mixedmartialartvideos.com/2008/10/04/michelle-waterson-vs-tyra-parker-video-strikeforce-payback/


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I get the imprssion I may start watching more women's MMA...


----------

